# Magic at Cats



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I now know that Larry Brown's face was not designed for high definition television.I guess he's not as bad as Greg Popovich's complexion,but really I have no desire to see a receding hairline and a sad sack expression that well.I suggest that they show the cheerleaders and let him do a voiceover.

No reason to think we'll win this game,but we have been playing much better ball based on the few televised games thus far.Hopefully the Magic will miss their three pointers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We looked really really good in the third quarter of this game,but overall we didn't hit enough shots and they hit a bunch..


----------

